# Help me decide?



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

On a sock pattern...

first off, meet the yarn 










This is my one impulse buy from knitpicks. The colorway is called Wicked Witch. 

This is my first handpainted sock yarn, EVAH! See? 

I saw it and totally did the " OMG, I need that! " 

So yay, right? 


Now, I need a pattern. 

I have a few that I am considering here.


http://www.knitanon.com/blog/bff.html ~ this is a CookieA pattern. She designs these phenomenal (and tricksy!) sock patterns that will totally blow your mind. This one looks fairly manageable though. 

http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter08/KSPATTblackrose.php ~ this one I just have to knit, someday. I think it is super pretty and not too, *TOO* hard looking.

http://knitty.com/ISSUEsummer08/PATTspringforward.html or this one...am I insane? that is a long pattern. & I would have to learn to read a chart.


Keep in mind that I have a fairly dark colorway going on here. The colorchanges are not all the same size either. I havent gotten too close to this yarn yet. I guess I am a bit intimidated because it is so NICE. If that makes sense?

I still have my Insomnia socks to finish too. 

At least another day to decide. I guess there is some swatch-making ahead also.


What do you think? Any of these seem like "IT", or do you have any other ideas for me? I am strictly a 'free patterns only' knitter, at this point.
(though I have a wish-list of knitting books started for the holidays).

Help me decide, please. Handpainted yarns can hide the stitch patterns (or so they say).


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I vote for #1 also!!


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

I say the 1st or 3rd pattern, that yarn is so YUMMY looking!!!!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

The BFF sock for that yarn... ; )

Beautiful...

dawn


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful yarn and my first word were, OMG I want that yarn :nana: 

Okay here are my choices and why;

I love #1 and that would be my first choice with this yarn. Mostly because it is shown in a fairly dark variegated yarn and you know it would work.

#3 would be my second choice with this yarn. Although it is shown is a pale variegated yarn I think it might work well with the darker yarn, although you might lose some of the textures.

#2 I really love but it is way to delicate for that yarn. I think you would completely lose all the detail.

Have fun with these! What is the fiber content of the yarn? What weight is it? It looks like a sport weight but pictures are so deceiving.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The name for this project would then be: 

~WWF~
(Wicked Witch Forever)


 So it looks like I really am going to have to learn those cable increases...gulp!

This yarn is fingering weight. It contains~

50% Superwash Merino
25% Superfine Alpaca
25% Nylon

Strictly Handwash only! That alpaca will felt down. Of course I could use that feature to my advantage if I make these socks too big. 

I feel myself sliding down a new and scary slope here...dang that CookieA and her tricksy clever sock patterns.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Can't understand why they gave that lovely color such a name. I bought Seven Dwarfs and Gingerbread House from that group of yarn.
I have machine washed and dried that yarn before they announced it best to handwash.

It might have snugged up but I like the effect. They've been washed and dried since at least a few more times. At some point I may have to handwash, but I think I'll wear holes in them before that occurs. grin


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

:shepmom, that is good to know! I was thinking of making these socks for my mom, but hesitated because of the special care needs. (Well, and because I was feeling greedy...)

I kind of like the name for this yarn actually. Plus, I just read all the Oz books this last Winter , so it seemed apropos. 

"I'll get you, my pretty!" 









Thanks for all your opinions here.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

#1 or #3

I really prefer to do fancy stitches with yarns without a lot of color changes. The patterns seem to get lost in the color


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

hehe...does seem the green in the yarn resembles that face. lol

Wanted to add, I did stop drying it by machine but do continue to machine wash. Didn't want to overly push my luck. smile


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

A Wicked Witch Forever Update DWWFU)

I have been playing with my pics. 

First I tried winding with the nostepinne. (actally a chopstick)












That is tricky and I am sure it isn't quite right!












I got it on there though, and it made a cool little 'beehive' shape ball...which fits erfectly into a pint jar.










Then I got started to the pattern. CO64, then after the first inch I did the increases for a total of 80, yes eighty!, stitches for the leg.

This is where it is at right now. I have just divided for and begun the heelflap.










It has been raining for days and even though a person might ~like~ to be planting the garden in May, such is not to be. 

So I sit and I knit and I wait for the weather to sunny up.

I think this pattern is working nicely for this yarn. No real pooling yet and pretty decent stitch definition, no?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I like what you are doing, and I really like your yarn.

Why did you go up to 80 stitches?

Angie


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

That is going to be one fancy sock!! I like a lot!!

Using that chopstick looks a lot faster than making balls the old fashioned way! hmmm....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Angie I think I know the answer to your question although I'm not the expert cable knitter G-A-M is turning out to be. Knitting cables eats up stitches, I think there is some ratio but don't ask me what. Those extra 20 stitches get taken up by the cables so it all comes out looking normal in the end.

Now G-A-M if I'm wrong please set me right.

Those are turning out beautifully. It looks as though that pattern is the right one after all. I can't wait to see how they look finished. Isn't it nice that you have the weather as an excuse just now when this is what you *wanted* to be doing anyway :dance:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - Marchwind - that makes sense.

And I'm checking out that ball winding also. Seems darn clever

Angie


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I posted a video link on how to do it.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind, you are right on about the cables needing extra stitches. Cables are not nearly as stretchy as ribbing is. This pattern has you increase 2 stitches for every cable, for a total of 16 more stitches than the ribbing has. Then when you go to work the heelflap you have to decrease those stitches before you start. 

I will also have to do those decreases on the toe, whenever I get that far. 

The nostepinne method is pretty slick. I think I made the 'shoulders' too wide, for this skinny little yarn though. It doesn't look too much like the video, but oh well.

bergere, I think that this winding method probably IS faster than handwinding into a round ball. At least after the first few tries. This was the first time I had ever worked from a loose skein of yarn. w/o a swift or ballwinder, I thouught I might as well just give this way a spin. The yarn is pulling out cleanly from it so far, though I wonder about that last portion. Time will tell.


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Oh to say I LOVE those socks would be way understated!!! They are most beautiful. Now I am totally "hand knitted socks incapable" But I love them!!
I can crochet but increasing and decreasing and counting and doing things closely......
Can I talk someone into knitting me a pair?? I will buy them....they can be simple.......heavy sigh........


Alice knittless in Virginia


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Ooh. That is lovely!


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

As my sister would say..."Oo lala laa"!!!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow! I love the yarn... I love the pattern... I love them together!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

New Question!



Almost done with the first sock. I am wondering if I should just start the 2nd one with the other skein. Or should I try to use up the first ball? There is probably enough to go a few more inches. Gah. Will I be able to make them *somewhat* match? Or will I be better off just starting over? New sock= new skein? WWYD?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think I'd start with the 2nd skein knowing that there is enough. Also, you would be able to start it at the same point in the dye pattern, not so important with this yarn, but nice (from what I've read).

Then you could make little people socks with the remainders and give to charity later.

Angie


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks ladies, that is kind of what I was thinking. I will start 'fresh' with the second skein. 

I am getting some interesting pooling now in the foot part of this 1st one. It is both weird and cool looking.

WIHH, I know what you mean about the matching. I am trying to relax somewhat about that myself. LOL.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I was going to chime in here and agree with Angie. If you were to keep on with the ball you have you would eventually have to start the new ball and that would give you a potential (imoho) area in the sock where you could have a problem. You would have either tied on the new color (horrors) or have those ends to sew in. Chances of having a problem are pretty darn slim but it does, in my mind, present a weak spot.

I think you made the best decision. I can't wait to see what they look like.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, I sure am GLAD I didn't go ahead and try to use the rest of that first skein for the 2nd sock. Guess what? The yarn is more than a little bit different on the 2nd skein. 

Right now I am just trying not to look at both socks at the same time.

"They are JUST socks."


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Is there such a thing as a dye lot on a yarn like that?


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Yep, that happens with hand-dyed or handpainted when using a second skein. The colors may be the same or similar but the flow changes during the hooking process(knit or crochet, etc). 
I've noticed that problem with mass dyed, variegated yarns, too.

Can't wait to see those lovely socks.
I'm working on baby stuff for Cricket the gal on HT who's going to have triplets. I'm actually using a pattern .... why re-invent the wheel when there are some cute/easy freebies. Don't feel up to having to do much thinking.
grin


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Any new pics????


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

No new pics today. I just turned the heel on the 2nd sock. If I show it now, it will ruin the grand finale shots. I am now getting used to the idea that they will simply NOT be the same color. *shrug*

Another day or 2 'til I finish.

Wicked Witch indeed! *snickers*


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wicked Witch Forever socks completed today, and given with love to my Mom. We joke that they would be worth $200, even at minimum wage for my time.











Needless to say, she loves them.











She gave me the 'Candy Lavender' geraniums, and the cool soapstone bird carving.











And here's a new one of Fred. He weighs 10 pounds now. 











So now I am officially between projects.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Nice, all the way around. I love that bird.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

The socks look great, bet your mom loved them.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh those turned out SO NICE!!! The striping pattern on the cuff and the foot remind me of our tabby cat. She's all stripey on the tail and face and legs, but swirly on her body.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Really neat Wicked Witch socks. I love the colors in them and you knitted them so nicely.

I was wondering about the intensity of color when I saw the 1st photo, but then the 2nd had them looking the same color intensity.

Angie


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Those are stunning socks!! 

You know... that color yarn would make a pretty vest for your dog. VBG


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks ladies!

Angie, it is so hard to take good pictures of yarn. One sock is actually much darker than the other. It looks like the purple hits against the grey more strongly (if that makes any sense) in the 2nd skein than the first one. I was glad that the pooling matched at least. 

bergere, that is actually my mom's dog. We have been debating what would be the best color sweater to off-set Fred's good looks. He seems to be silvering out as he matures. 

What color would you all recommend? Anyone have a good dog sweater pattern? I guess I have 'til next Winter to make it, LOL.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

WIHH, that is the Lagerhead Turtle.

http://www.brutul.com/


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Do I detect a bit of blue fiber with Fred??


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Cyndi, silky terriers as fiber animals...there is a thought. Actually, I know people *do* spin their dog hair, but I cannot quite get past the Ick Factor, at least not yet. 

But then again I havent learned to spin yet...


----------

